

What Happened to Air France Flight 447? - happy4crazy
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/08/magazine/mag-08Plane-t.html?hp

======
sktrdie
The article doesn't actually tell you what happened. They found the black-
box... they need to send it to France and then we'll know.

~~~
mohoyt
Very eloquently written nonetheless though.

